# Bulking tips, gaining weight and appetite



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't find many threads about this so thought I'd make one.

My appetite not the best at the moment and looking for some tips to help me and others out. I'm not a newbie before anyone asks, here are some of my stats.

21 years old

Just under 16 stone

5 foot 8/9ish

3 years training

260kg dl

220kg squat

150kg bench

Please post tips on gaining weight, increasing appetite, eating more and general bulking tips.


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

nearly the same weight and height i know the feeling aha

erm i find usually some steady state cardio, at the end of my sessions make me starving. also rather than having a huge meal and being stuffed i find it easier to eat smaller portions more often as i can get more calories in.

not great advice but im sure others will give there 2 cents too mate


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Im 24 now and can eat all day long, however I remember when i first started lifting and eating to gain weight, it was a bit of a struggle.

Over time i've adapted to eating and now i have no problem.

In regards to tips for gaining weight, shakes and liquid calories are going to be your easiest solution






I want to make it clear that you dont NEED supplements, protein drinks or weight gain shakes to gain weight. In order to gain weight, you need a caloric surplus. You can almost view mass gainers as a food source. Just another option to get your calories and macros in.

You can go out an buy mass gain shakes, I used a one when i was younger called Mutant Mass.

However quite often mass gain shakes are overpriced. You can just as easily make your own in a blender. Oats (or a carb powder) milk, fruit, protein powder, nut butter etc.






Around your workout should be quite easy to go a lot of calories in your body, in the form of a shake.

Maltodextrin/dextrose intra workout. Post workout a high serving of dextrose/maltodextrin or ground up oats, mixed in with your protein powder.

I find that eating every few hours is easier than eating just 2 or 3 meals a day.

Have a meal, then a few hours later, have a shake.

In regards to increasing your appetite, i don't have any great advice on this. If you're training with a high level of intensity, you're going to want to eat.

You say your not a noobie, and your lifts are pretty impressive, so all this info is probably "old hat" for you.

Hope it helps out a bit though.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Work harder and you will get hungry. Simple... :wink:


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Or take ghrp6 to increase hunger!


----------

